# What does Cereal and Pizza have in Common?



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For one you can enjoy eating them and after have a left over box. Recently I found a cost effective solution to store and protect my collection. Most of the trains I do buy do not come with a box and as I found out they get grundgy over time, I have use collector card boxes but with many items it can be an expense. So following my wife's lead i started making my own boxes. For Lionel it is fairly simple. 4 by 3 by 12 top and bottom two boxes of cereal or frozen pizza( no grease). Here I used two large cereal boxes for an engine and tender.










Fold the ends over and hot glue the flaps. Quick and easy.

Each end I marked off 3 inches for flaps. From the bottom I measured more and added 1/2 inch on the sides to makes it 3.5 inches. Then four inches and another 3.5 inches. Then I connected the lines.










Using a clip board I then made the folds.










One will always be bigger and logically make that piece the top.

Hot glue thee of the ends and do a fitup for the last end to complete the box,



















WIth the extra half inch I could add some packing material.

Not too much cutting, Length wise you cut the flaps so the ends are glued. The original side were cut off length wise but saved on the ends .Not much waste on this one.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

The trick is finding cereal and pizza that comes in orange and blue boxes.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks, now I feel like having a pizza pie.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Lehigh74 said:


> The trick is finding cereal and pizza that comes in orange and blue boxes.


The real trick is find one that isn't as flimsy as those. It's better than nothing, but it _is_ practically nothing. It might keep the dust from accumulating but it certainly isn't going to protect them.

I like my rolling stock arriving in hard plastic boxes.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

They are limited to weight and storage. Not first class but a solution for me. The engines being heavy are not drop proof. Too light weight for shipping. I posted it for beginners who could use it not the average collector.


----------

